
Trump Tweeted a Sensitive Photo. Internet Sleuths Decoded It - jbegley
https://www.wired.com/story/trump-tweeted-a-sensitive-photo-internet-sleuths-decoded-it/
======
krustyburger
It’s a real marvel to be able to take such detailed photographs from that kind
of distance.

As unhappy as I am out of principle with the undisciplined sharing of the
photo, I have to admit it’s really neat to see this kind of technology, as an
ordinary citizen.

~~~
parasanti
"undisciplined sharing of the photo"...How do you know this was the case?
Let's think about this for a second...This wasn't a picture of a picture. This
was the image in the brief. This image would have needed to be shared onto a
different network that has access to Twitter or a phone with twitter access.
That image would have needed to be removed from the brief, shared onto that
system and then tweeted. You think this wasn't planned? The President isn't
going to go through so many steps just to tweet a photo himself. This was done
with staff who knows the classification.

~~~
tabtab
Probably not a "plan". As President one can usually legally "release"
classified info on a whim, and if T is allowed to do something on a whim, he
typically will.

------
apotatopot
Meaning he's storing classified stuffs on his iphone, syncing it to icloud and
granting all kinds of other apps access to it.

~~~
jiveturkey
It doesn't mean that at all. The President can (and did, in this case)
unilaterally declassify anything. It's not classified.

~~~
paggle
Ah yes, the dingbat vs 8D chess debate.

~~~
tabtab
The President is allowed to do certain Checkers moves on a Chessboard just by
being President. Doesn't necessarily mean it's a good move, only that he can.

------
Fjolsvith
[https://youtu.be/MzYmwvhVkw0?t=1230](https://youtu.be/MzYmwvhVkw0?t=1230)

